# Scouting for 9/7/02



## rburt (Apr 12, 2002)

Has anyone scouted for this weekend yet and if so, how is it looking compared to last weekend? I'm still seeing mostly small groups (around 15), but haven't seen any large groups since last week (over 75).

Anyone hunting near Devils Lake? Maybe I'll head out there tonight instead of the usual run and look for some bigger groups, but land is posted pretty tight in that area.

Thanks,

P.S. DON'T SHOOT OFF THE ROOST!!!!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Hi everyone. I don't have a scouting report. But I am wondering which direction from Minot I should drive to find some geese. I do not have the benefit of unlimited time so I need to be going in somewhat the right direction when i go scouting. I'm not asking you to give me your "sweet spot", just hoping someone will be willing to help out with a general area. Thanks fellas. :beer:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

ps.....I normally end up hunting alone, so i won't bring a pile of people to any area. :huh:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The geese are really scattered since the first week from what I saw this weekend.

You have to look hard, but there's still plenty of geese.

Fishhook....if you want Canadas...go south, snows.....go northwest.

Good luck.


----------

